# What if I start choking and can't get help? This really frightens me



## 15085 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm really a bit nervous over this problem. I live in the country and have no close neighbors that are home. Hubby works. I posted about the food stuck in my esophagus on my other post. It scared the tar out of me. My doc is no help with this sort of thing. Very sympathetic but no help. even words of comfort are much welcomed if you don't have any answers.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

If you're worried look up the dysphagia (sp) diet on the internet. It's for people that have trouble swallowing and it starts with a liquid diet, goes to softer foods, then progresses to harder foods. It might be the safest option for when no one's around. There's always one of those life alert necklaces that they advertise on tv too. You wear it and if you have a problem you push the button and it summons help.


----------



## 15085 (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion. I used to install those little devices. We called them Lifeline here. They are good for those who are homebound. I tend to travel all over the state and also Oklahoma when I am felling ok to do so. I have had my esophagus dilated and that helped for quite a while. I am wondering if I need to have it done again. Sometimes I feel so full that things could run backwards and explode the wrong direction. That sounds so gross. I tried to clean it up a bit.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I have a friend who just had gastric bypass surgery and she has to be very careful about what and how much she eats. It might be worthwhile to look up what the diet is for that too because that sounds like what happens to her when she eats the wrong thing or too much, it just comes right back up. She can't handle a lot of the veggies as they have too much stringy fiber and there's some other stuff she has to avoid too, but I can't remember it all.


----------

